# Very cool breeding/quarintine box.



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

I stumbled across this video while browsing a forum and managed to find some on ebay. I think its a really neat idea






And to buy,

Aquarium Freshwater / Marine External Breeding Box *new | eBay


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't use it as a quarantine as it shares the water from the main tank, however it is a good breeder box. My little shrimp managed to squeeze through it though and made their way back into the main tank.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Our sponsor, Patrick, mykiss has them for sale.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Marina, which is a Hagen product has a breeder box, which is similiar. Its works great for bristlenose eggs kicked out of the cave, I retrieved the eggs and placed them into the breeder box and they hatched. You can go into most fish stores and they will carry them, no need for buying on ebay and paying shipping.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr. Pets in Mission has the marina version on the shelf


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Was that a brine shrimp at the end of that video :0 looked very pretty huhuh


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, both patrick and i have them. $20 for the large one in stock.


----------

